# Nasal Congestion



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello

On my plane over to Dubai is it possible to bring Sudafed nasal spray with me?

I know the laws are strict on medication but none of the ingredients are on the banned list.

If not (as my cold should clear up before I travel). Do you get any similar sprays out there?

Regards


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes. You'll find Boots and other more local (less expensive) pharmacies over here carry decongestants ... you could also buy your decongestant at a Boots in the departure lounge on your way out if you were really worried about getting through security.


----------

